# Time for bragging . . . . . what are you proud of?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is my little thing.
22 years ago i sold my car and decided to pedal from A to B.
I almost never take a bus, i occasionally take the train(with my bike)
Being car free keeps me slim, fit and happy.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Giving my old rides to the younger generation. Those bikes - RIP Niner RDO to son in law, Farley 9.6 to oldest grandson, Chumba to granddaughter, older Niner RDO to other grandson, Titus RacerX to grand daughter before she out grew it (M) she now rides the Chumba (L) 
Fills me with pride to see the whole fam out on the trail.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

I ate a 72 ounce steak in under an hour and got my steak for free, plus a t-shirt.


----------



## MaX-D (May 13, 2020)

spaightlabs said:


> I ate a 72 ounce steak in under an hour and got my steak for free, plus a t-shirt.


Did you have to eat the gristle too? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

I brag less than anyone.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

My kids.

Somehow we've had the luck of 3 kids who are overall great performers - good decision makers, independent, achievers, creative, kind and giving.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

SS for last 10 uears now 64, and digging my Radimus, also have converted a few.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

Last month I took my daughter a fatbike for her to ride in Alaska. I realized she didn't really have anyone to ride with when I wasn't up there on vacation so I bought her best friend a fatty while I was there.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

My liver. I graduated from Chico State as a blackout drunk (1991). My friends tell me it was awesome!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Sobriety.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

I’m proud of the fact that I’ve only been wrong once in my life. Once, I thought I made a m is take but I didn’t.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> I’m proud of the fact that I’ve only been wrong once in my life. Once, I thought I made a m is take but I didn’t.


Mistake. Mistake.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Time for a montage of awesome ****.


----------



## Oldnslow (Jun 21, 2005)

I’m 55, Four years ago I had a blood clot break loose and lodge near my brain giving me stroke affecting the right side of my body. I’m not near as fast as I used to be but I’m back on the bike and running again. The DR told me I wouln‘t be able to do either again. I’m damn proud of that.


----------



## KobayashiMaru (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm proud of my wang, but that sucks, because like, virtually no one has seen it, forever ago it was pretty much a given nobody else would ever see it, and as I get older, the chance that anyone would ever want to see it even if they could, which they can't, gets smaller and smaller.

Seriously though. When people gush over the photos I take of them or their family, and I come into their homes and I see the photos I took hanging on their walls, it makes me feel appreciated.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Mistake. Mistake.


So that's two, now.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Five years ago, I was able to retire from my day job and make a living writing. Better hours, and the commute consists of two flights of stairs.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> I’m proud of the fact that I’ve only been wrong once in my life. Once, I thought I made a m is take but I didn’t.


good thing typos don’t count.😉


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

spaightlabs said:


> I ate a 72 ounce steak in under an hour and got my steak for free, plus a t-shirt.


is that in texas?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

1. I rode White Rim in a day on my 53rd birthday with little to no riding in the 2 months prior.
2. I have a couple of great kids.
3. My wife and I just celebrated our 31st anniversary.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Oldnslow said:


> I’m 55, Four years ago I had a blood clot break loose and lodge near my brain giving me stroke affecting the right side of my body. I’m not near as fast as I used to be but I’m back on the bike and running again. The DR told me I wouln‘t be able to do either again. I’m damn proud of that.


Good stuff. My dad had a massive stroke 4 years ago at age 60 and laid on the couch four days until a coworker found him. I was on vacation with my wife and kids and he lived alone. He didn't recover well and is confined to a wheelchair and nursing home. I know you had to work your ass off and it's a hell of an accomplishment.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> Mistake. Mistake.


And I only had one job to do and I muffed it …


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Life keeps getting better every day, who ever said getting old sucks, wasn’t doing it right.

Grest marriage, great kids, great job, great health.

I have no complaints 👍


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I'm proud of continuing to stay fit, eat fairly well, and having the ability to keep doing things I love. It's not easy eating right especially, everyday is a battle to not stray and eat crap. People that give up and become happy with complacency have it easy.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Proud of just being above ground after being told I had less than a 20% chance of being around in 5 years. That was 8 years ago. Its all a bonus from here on out and am damn well sure going to make the most of it.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

bitflogger said:


> My kids.
> 
> Somehow we've had the luck of 3 kids who are overall great performers - good decision makers, independent, achievers, creative, kind and giving.



Hey you stole my answer! But I have 4 kids just like that,,,,, so I win!


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

Top 5 on a short Strava segment today! Two hours plus ride. Never placed before. Lots of silly fast riders around here.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

JCKID58 said:


> Hey you stole my answer! But I have 4 kids just like that,,,,, so I win!


I have 5, do we have anyone with 6?!? But getting to Bike related: I am not fast, I am not particularly skilled, but I did start a NICA team in my community last year and introduced a lot of kids to riding singletracks. We are growing this year too. I highly recommend getting involved in a kids team and if there is not one near you, start one. I have had as much fun coaching as the kids had racing (plus it is an excuse to ride more, "sorry honey, I have to coach tonight").


----------



## Pickers (9 mo ago)

DennisT said:


> Five years ago, I was able to retire from my day job and make a living writing. Better hours, and the commute consists of two flights of stairs.


That's pretty cool - what are you writing?


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

rockman said:


> Sobriety.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

rockman said:


> Sobriety.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Pickers said:


> That's pretty cool - what are you writing?


Science Fiction


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

DennisT said:


> Science Fiction


Many riders are into Science Fiction when they do their ride reports


----------



## weeksy950 (Jan 11, 2012)

at 50 years of age i did my first proper Enduro race and my first DH race.... I didn't do well in either.... but... hey, i was out there


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

weeksy950 said:


> at 50 years of age i did my first proper Enduro race and my first DH race.... I didn't do well in either.... but... hey, i was out there


If you can still ride i consider you did well. For most of us past 50 injuries might mean a long time off so i try to play it safe.
Have a great season


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

33red said:


> Many riders are into Science Fiction when they do their ride reports


No, that's Fantasy.


----------



## rdawson808 (Oct 19, 2015)

As a 50th b-day present to myself I signed up for UBI's 2 week pro bike maintenance class. Passed and got my certification. The most amazing part to me was that I built a set of wheels. Did them without freaking out. Got them both easily within allowable tolerances. I never thought I could do that since I'm not terribly mechanically inclined. 

And now I'm volunteering at my local bike coop/kitchen where we fix up old bikes for underprivileged folks, help people fix their bikes, and give out kids bikes for free. All run on donations by volunteers. Feels awesome when someone thanks me for helping them fix their ride.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

So I turned 60 yesterday. My first grandson turned 1 the same day. So yep, I am pretty proud of him. Unfortunately, they live in Africa so I only get to see him via video. However, my wife and I are celebrating our 40th anniversary at the first of July and they are joining us in Ireland for a week. 

Got a good job (for now) and I get to ride my motorcycle or my bicycles pretty reguarly. 

I could lose 10 more pounds, but all in all I am pretty blessed all around. None of it is me. It is God, a good woman and good kids. OH, and my son, who is in the Navy, should be coming home early next year. 

Yea, cant complain.


----------



## Mister Maestro (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm pretty proud of becoming a better rider late in the game. After riding for 3 decades, I got an ebike (heart issues) in 2020 at the age of 60. Since then I've ridden twice as much as ever, riding technical/steep trails better, and hitting my biggest gaps and drops.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Proud? Hmm, wierd word to use in old age, most of my maximum sports efforts are behind me, now it’s more about being satisfied with what I’m doing and not compare myself to others of my past accomplishments.

I’d say I’m feeling pretty good about my path toward learning to be a better person. I really don’t want to be one of those old people who think the rules don’t apply because they’re “old and don’t care”.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Hooking 5 of my 8 kids on bikes (at least through high school for the grown ones). 

I'm also including my 2 closest grands as my kids, because neither of them have a dad presence. 

I'm also still on 2 wheels after both knees being replaced!


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

I posted earlier in this thread that my son in laws family has inherited most all of my old bikes and are putting them to good use. Yesterday, the three generations of this family, descended a black diamond into Redfish Lake (Idaho's Sawtooth country) with me pulling up the rear. It was a clean sweep for me, and sure, there was some walking descent, but the objective was to survive to ride again tomorrow. The now fourteen-year-old grand daughter was showing signs of greatness, her balance keeping her upright a couple times I was sure she was going to go down. Seeing her ride that well, as well as her 19 yo brother who was riding strong himself, filled me with an immense sense of satisfaction.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

In High School I knew how I wanted my life to turn out and that is how it turned out.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Rev Bubba said:


> In High School I knew how I wanted my life to turn out and that is how it turned out.


You're probably in a minority. My life turned out according to plan only in that I'm well off now. Everything else went totally into the shredder.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Grateful is the word I’ll choose. 62 and still riding a SS. Also no real health issues and certainly no medications. 

Also 1 daughter who survived leukemia when she was 17.

and enough energy to run around with the 3 grandkids.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I guess surviving cancer and coming back strong three and a half years later, and after intense training and discipline, won two state DH titles in a row. 

Before cancer I took life too seriously. I'm completely opposite X 10 since then.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

milehi said:


> I guess surviving cancer and coming back strong three and a half years later, and after intense training and discipline, won two state DH titles in a row.
> 
> Before cancer I took life too seriously. I'm completely opposite X 10 since then.


Resonates with me, don't put things off anymore that I would have before. Nice work on the state titles!!!


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Not the biggest guy 5’10 180 but athletics came pretty natural for me so had a lot of great experiences playing sports had a knack for the dramatic play at the right time but def not a pro at anything. Found Billiards\Pool in my 40’s and ran weekly tournaments for over 10 years, got to play Efren Reyes some One Pocket ( defensive gambling game which each player has only one corner pocket that counts and play defensive pool to keep opponent from making balls in their opposite corner pocket). These games can take hours to complete, we alternated 2 games apiece til he won the decider. Great fun with a lot of spectators! Walk into the room the next day and Efrens handler says really loud “ hey you’re that guy that beat Efren twice yesterday” there was also a professional event going on so alot of pros hang8ng out. They all turn around to get a good look at me while I smiled and pulled my hat down low! Quit all that after a heart attack bought FS bikes for wife and I and we’ve ridden some very cool places and are lucky enough to have trails within a mile of our house. She’s a natural ♥
Still not selling my cues, but man I love my bike!


----------



## striker64 (Aug 16, 2016)

70 years old and recently completed 10,000 miles on my fat tire bike, Mongoose Dolomite. Purchased in April 2016.


----------



## RatBikeRod (Jun 27, 2019)

striker64 said:


> 70 years old and recently completed 10,000 miles on my fat tire bike, Mongoose Dolomite. Purchased in April 2016.


I have no excuses any longer……


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

DennisT said:


> Science Fiction


Are you Richard Paul Russo or Richard K. Morgan?!

KIdding, of course, but two of my all time favorite sci-fi authors!



DennisT said:


> No, that's Fantasy.


You gotta check out the Roman character on Party Down. 🙃

OK, back to proudness: I certainly can't outclimb my 38-year old protege anymore, but yesterday I put some (tiny) distance on him on a few rugged, techy dh sections of trail. Maybe not proud, but brought a smile to my lips......


----------



## Toby-BeachBiker (Jun 3, 2021)

My son. He is such a better human than I was when I was 18


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

My year and a half old black Lab. He is getting very good at dock jumping. Last weekend he set a personal best and then topped it two days later. Nice to have the possibility of doing better with each outing.


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

We’ve only been riding around 2 years but ride often and a lot of Singletrack near our house (so lucky) I secretly luv when she outrides me and I can’t keep up on the berms and twistiest switchbacks! Not that I’m a fast good rider it’s the idea that she is really attacking the trail and is locked in !


----------



## ToddWadd (Dec 11, 2020)

Dharmabum said:


> My year and a half old black Lab. He is getting very good at dock jumping. Last weekend he set a personal best and then topped it two days later. Nice to have the possibility of doing better with each outing.


Dad got a Black Lab when I was a year old he hung out w me and went everywhere for 14 years with me, still I was just occupying his time, he was my Dads Dog !


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

I finished an Ironman at age 41. That was a life long goal.

Great wife (25 years next month), great kids....all better than me when I was their age.

Learning to take my time and enjoy the ride more than just hammering/race pacing every minute. After the Ironman, there's really nothing left to prove to yourself so you learn to just enjoy the ride.

A lot of other things but those are at the top.

Sent from my LM-V600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

My pup had another great day. Set a new personal best in the first jump (23'6") and then topped it in the third jump (24'0"). That is an elite level jump. Really proud of him!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that I am still getting (and keeping) DH KOM’s at 55. Some with a few thousand riders.
And staying married for almost 20 years.
And being sober for almost 13 (those two are related!)
And having a kid that’s not a disaster.
And my Thai cooking.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Similar to rideit...

Still getting and keeping KOM's at the age of 52.
27 years of marriage.
Sobriety.
2 great kids.
I cannot claim any cooking skills, ha! 

Looking, I have nabbed (and still hold) 40 KOM's since I kicked my habit. Some of these segments are against ~1000 riders.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

The thing I’m proudest of is my humility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I am proud that my life has been gentle; and the elements
So mixed in me, that Nature might stand up
And say to all the world, THIS WAS A MAN!”


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm most proud of my 5 kids; All grown up responsible and independent adults contributing positively in this messed up world we live in!


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

celswick said:


> The thing I’m proudest of is my humility.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know it seems like most people I meet want to immediately tell me how great they are. They are usually 20 something year old townies. If they went to college it’s usually the one in town here. I‘m almost 68, and have lived what John McCain called simply a “very eventful life”. (Don’t take this wrong, I’m no John McCain, but I’ve done a lot in my life). My kids and their wives are on the way to accomplishing more, personally, educationally and professionally. They are all in the generic business of keeping you safe, as I was. I seldom mention anything about any of it, and if this were not semi-anonymous, I wouldn’t mention this here. humility Is a very good trait and something to be proud of.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm proud of my BIG 5". Well, actually, it measures 5.1".


----------

